# North Shore Mass- Operators



## DESTEFANO3782 (Aug 8, 2005)

Commercial Plow Truck Drivers Available To Operate Our Equipment Pick-ups, Sanders, Loaders, And Skids. No Driveways, All Large Scale Lots With On Site Food,and Resting Quarters. Top Dollar Paid $20-30 Per Hour As Soon As Snow Flys The Phone Rings. 4 Hour Min. Plus Many Perks, Must Be Available 24/7, You Will Get Many Hours. Call Dan At Destefano Snow And Ice Mgmt 978-833-7438


----------



## DESTEFANO3782 (Aug 8, 2005)

No One Interested??


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

If only I was closer! Whoever get this will be lucky. Free bump for ya.


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

I sent you a PM on the 9th.


----------

